# New Trailer



## moosco (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi
We just bought a new 26rks. First trip out was razor clamming at the beach. It felt like we were sitting in a hurricane. Trailer came through fine no problems not so sure about my nerves though. Next trip in a couple of weeks is clamming again at the beach


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to the site.

You must be somewhere warm to be clamming at the beach. I can only dream of when the summer comes to be going to the beach. My outback is in winter hibernation.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. I have to agree with nynethead you have to be south of us, it is too cold for the beach up here....

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome moosco to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 26RKS

Don action


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Rear Kitchen with Slide, sweet. Enjoy your Outback.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. I have to agree with nynethead you have to be south of us, it is too cold for the beach up here....
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]79199[/snapback]​


Actually, to the West.... Way to the West (and a bit to the North as well).
I guess we are just a hardy bunch here in the Northwest. No girlie men around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I guess we are just a hardy bunch here in the Northwest. No girlie men around here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not what I heard.







Wait, that's about 2 major cities down the coast.

But you guys have it easy with what you call winter. Around here 50 straight days with rain is just springtime, which we all welcome after being in the deepfreeze for 4-5 months.









Bill


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we are just a hardy bunch here in the Northwest. No girlie men around here!Â
> ...


Try going north of the border and see what winter is really like.







The snow doesn't melt until early July









Moosco

Congrats on your new TT








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

We are all sure glad you are enjoying your camping trips. Keep us updated...because alot of our Outbacks are in storage and we can only dream of camping.

Thor


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats and welcome!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

moosco,

Congrats on the new Outback. Enjoy!









Mark


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

moosco said:


> Hi
> We just bought a new 26rks. First trip out was razor clamming at the beach. It felt like we were sitting in a hurricane. Trailer came through fine no problems not so sure about my nerves though. Next trip in a couple of weeks is clamming again at the beach
> [snapback]79194[/snapback]​


moosco
congrats on the 26rks, we bought our 06 26rks in Dec. I'm on the first shakedown cruise in Fl. now, great trailer. If you have the outside kitchen, don't travel with bulky items in the cabinet under where the Television goes, I had a small leak from items hitting the plumbing connections for the outside sink. but otherwise everything is working great. Good Luck
rabbit


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Alright....more PNW Outbackers!!!

Congrats on the new Outback!

Please see the thread on the PNW Spring Rally...we'd love to see ya there!!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=5499&hl=


----------



## moosco (Feb 8, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Alright....more PNW Outbackers!!!
> 
> Congrats on the new Outback!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time! Hope to see you there!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Sweet new Outback you have there







. Welcome to the site and have fun


----------



## moosco (Feb 8, 2006)

rabbit25 said:


> moosco said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Rabbit,
We had a few drops in the same cabinet on our first outing. I found that the fittings were just a bit loose. A quick twist and all is well. I agree....it is a great trailer!
moosco


----------

